# You know you're diabetic when ...



## Vanessa (Apr 21, 2009)

... you drop your mobile phone in the garden pond and the first thought is "At least it wasn't my glucose meter!"

(mobile is now drying out in airing cupboard in the probably vain hope that I won't need to replace it)


----------



## katie (Apr 21, 2009)

im an expert in the wet mobile phone field.  remove the battery and dont try turning it on until it's had time to dry out 

Putting it in a bowl of dry rice helps too


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 22, 2009)

Katie, thanks!  Airing cupboard treatment seems to have restored the phone to full function so fingers crossed!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 22, 2009)

It's fun trying to juggle the phone and the puncture kit at the same time because some one has phoned just as you start to test and they have to talk to you NOW.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2009)

Caroline said:


> It's fun trying to juggle the phone and the puncture kit at the same time because some one has phoned just as you start to test and they have to talk to you NOW.



I really dislike the tyranny of the mobile phone and only switch mine on for specific reasons. My last _*quarterly*_ bill was ?0.03!


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 22, 2009)

I rarely use mine too but tend to have it on as have friend who is prone to falls who carries hers around with her and I'm on her contact list for emergencies.  Managed a grand total of 3 text messages and no calls last month.


----------



## bev (Apr 22, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I really dislike the tyranny of the mobile phone and only switch mine on for specific reasons. My last _*quarterly*_ bill was ?0.03!




Northerner,
No wonder Kate Bush cant make a date with you - you need to turn your phone on! Stop playing hard to get or she will go elsewhere. Bev


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2009)

bev said:


> Northerner,
> No wonder Kate Bush cant make a date with you - you need to turn your phone on! Stop playing hard to get or she will go elsewhere. Bev



No, she can do it the civilised way by leaving her card with my butler...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 22, 2009)

lol my mobile is never switched off!!!! last months bill came in at a whopping ?285 lol but i do work away for long periods and use it to keep in touch with those people i love at home


----------



## Caroline (Apr 22, 2009)

My mobile is only switched on when I travel. When I'm home alone the answermachine takes calls on the land line, but if someone else is there they answer the phone. I usually swear, which upsets my mother a lot but she still has to speak NOW and can't wait five minutes for me to finishe...


----------



## bev (Apr 22, 2009)

Northerner,
Theres your answer - Kate's been having an affair with Mikep all along! I told you she wasnt good for you with them ears - actually perhaps you could send her a message via satelite as i am sure her ears would be able to catch the beams! Bev


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2009)

bev said:


> Northerner,
> Theres your answer - Kate's been having an affair with Mikep all along! I told you she wasnt good for you with them ears - actually perhaps you could send her a message via satelite as i am sure her ears would be able to catch the beams! Bev



You're treading on very dangerous ground there bev...!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry bev but as much as id love to get kate bush's number, she just wouldnt match up to my better half 

so northerner she is all yours  lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

*You Know Your'e Diabetic..when...*

You know your'e diabetic when your'e in a bad mood and EVERYBODY asks .. are you hypo grrrrrr..... i can be in a mood without being hypo.... sometimes lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> You know your'e diabetic when your'e in a bad mood and EVERYBODY asks .. are you hypo grrrrrr..... i can be in a mood without being hypo.... sometimes lol



lol yeah but it is only sometimes


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

when you spend 3 hours going up and down the supermarket aisle looking at every label on the back of everything  drives OH mad


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> when you spend 3 hours going up and down the supermarket aisle looking at every label on the back of everything  drives OH mad



lol well it is a pain


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

yea a big one in the a**e (pain)


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yea a big one in the a**e (pain)



i just tend to go out now and get fruit, veg and lean meats lol. safer for me to stay away from the beer and crisp isles lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

i try i really do but my little boy like a moth to a flame and he drags me kicking and screaming down the sweeties isles


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i try i really do but my little boy like a moth to a flame and he drags me kicking and screaming down the sweeties isles



lol well i use the kids as an excuse to!!!! but it backfires when they see all the fruit and want to go that way  not fair!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

pmsl ahh his dad has been a bad influnece there he wont eat nothing fruity  unless its at school , but vedge he is great tries anything once


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> pmsl ahh his dad has been a bad influnece there he wont eat nothing fruity  unless its at school , but vedge he is great tries anything once



think if you gave my two the choice of choccy and fruit and veg they would just say why cant i have all 3 dad???? hehehehe


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

aye very true , mine tryed cabbage the other day will never froget the face he pulled ha


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> aye very true , mine tryed cabbage the other day will never froget the face he pulled ha



mmmmm i love cabbage!!!! especially when i do my world famous bubble and squeek with it  mmmmmm


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

oo yummy sounds nice not had it in ages 
mind i was persuaded into trying mash and liquer or something when i lived down sarf i just had this pie of some sort i think in the end


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> oo yummy sounds nice not had it in ages
> mind i was persuaded into trying mash and liquer or something when i lived down sarf i just had this pie of some sort i think in the end



eeeewwwww!!!!!! my mum is southerner and she made us all try blinkin jellied eels and cockles and winkles etc!!!!!!! bloddy hate them!!!!

do like sushi tho hahahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

never tried it i aint , im scared of food somtimes im such a p***y


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> never tried it i aint , im scared of food somtimes im such a p***y



lol i love to try new foods. just not my mums southern delights!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

lolol i didnt know what scampi tasted like till last year , was being  brought up with my dad you see they all hated anything fishy in that house grr


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lolol i didnt know what scampi tasted like till last year , was being  brought up with my dad you see they all hated anything fishy in that house grr



my god!!!!!! my mum and dad both love fish, nut i dont like certain fish. however i do love sushi as it is so different. but i do love scampi mmmmmmmmm with chips and plenty of tartar sauce  *slurp*


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

mmm slurp slurp sounds nice i may take the plunge


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> mmm slurp slurp sounds nice i may take the plunge



lol well you have to treat yourself every once in a while huni


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

so they say , shall let you know ha


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> so they say , shall let you know ha



lol ta steff. think i will have to go out and have scampi for my lunch today


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

well yes is they nothing else on the menu for today then ? haha


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> well yes is they nothing else on the menu for today then ? haha



hahahahaha alsa no. wish that there was tho hehehehehe


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah mind you tartare sauce now you mention it i  fancy fish as well i love that stuff m mm


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yeah mind you tartare sauce now you mention it i  fancy fish as well i love that stuff m mm



it is rather nice!!!! mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

yes its the texture that does it for me it goes down the gullet so well 
all warm and creamy


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes its the texture that does it for me it goes down the gullet so well
> all warm and creamy



lol well thats a new way to look at it. hehehehe


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

what has happened to the quiet ol me no im sounding so crass tut not good


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> what has happened to the quiet ol me no im sounding so crass tut not good



its all the bad influences you have met on here steff. not me i would never try and corrupt one as angelic as you tho


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

glad to hear it as well , your right tho far to many people on here are quick to turn me bad


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> glad to hear it as well , your right tho far to many people on here are quick to turn me bad



lol yup i will stand by you when you get this to court!!!! by the way i have heard einstein is a good lawyer!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

as long as you stand by me and not behind me , that would be an all together diffirent court !! haha


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> as long as you stand by me and not behind me , that would be an all together diffirent court !! haha



lol ta huni


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

no probs lol , tis getting hot here


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> no probs lol , tis getting hot here



really cos i feel fine


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

lol i have no doors and windows open tho so that will be why


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol i have no doors and windows open tho so that will be why



well i am sat in my hotel room with errrrmmmmmm think i will be quiet now hehehehehe


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

yer yer you be quiet dont embarres yourself will you


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yer yer you be quiet dont embarres yourself will you



hahahahaha i dont get embaressed easy steff


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

no i know this already  unlike myself i tend to embarres myself ohh so easily


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> no i know this already  unlike myself i tend to embarres myself ohh so easily



nah i have had some really stupid pranks pulled on me so i lost all my inhibitions a looooonnnnnngggggggg time ago


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

long as thats all that was pulled hun,


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> long as thats all that was pulled hun,



hahahahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

yes sorry to mention that , thats happening later


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes sorry to mention that , thats happening later



*splutter* really????? lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

oops blimey i've done it again 
dropped a clanger my big mouth grr


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> oops blimey i've done it again
> dropped a clanger my big mouth grr



hahahahahaha never mind


----------

